# Villa L'Auberge (Del Mar CA) Unit Location



## PetePullen (Jan 14, 2016)

Any Villa L'Auberge owners who can tell me where unit 605 is located (upstairs or downstairs, front or back building)? Got a trade into there next month in exchange for one of our Marriott Newport Coast weeks.  Thanks!


----------



## winos2 (Jan 15, 2016)

We stayed in #610 because we requested a ground level location.  #604 was second floor so I think your location is third floor. Only twelve units.
 Great breakfast, lunch at Snooze in San Diego.


----------



## PetePullen (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for the info and recommendation!


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 15, 2016)

There is no third floor there. 

I've stayed in 607 which is lower level, front building. Views are great from either building. Lots if trains though. Don't let it bother you. Just part of the deal. 

Dinner at Sbicca is a must.


----------



## presley (Jan 15, 2016)

It is the back building. I don't know which floor, but all rooms at the back building have stairs. If you are on highest floor, you'll have the best view possible, but you will have lots of stairs.


----------



## PetePullen (Jan 15, 2016)

Now that enough people have posted about their Villa L'Auberge rooms in this and other posts (owners are obviously free to correct me if I'm wrong), it looks like 601, 602 and 603 are on the ground floor in the "back" building (which some have said have the worst or no views, except of the "front" building);  604, 605, and 606 are on the top floor in back building;  607, 608, and 609 are on the ground floor in the front building;  and, 610, 611, and 612 are on the top floor of the front building (although winos2 said 610 was ground floor, so I must be missing some piece of information).

Thanks to everyone for their responses.  We have been thinking about trying to trade into Villa L'Auberge for several years and are really looking forward to our stay.  (FYI, we deposited one week at Marriott Newport Coast Villas with II in June 2015, requested L'Auberge at the same time, and received our confirmation into L'Auberge on Jan. 9 for a Feb. 21 - 28 stay.) :whoopie:


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 15, 2016)

PetePullen said:


> Now that enough people have posted about their Villa L'Auberge rooms in this and other posts (owners are obviously free to correct me if I'm wrong), it looks like 601, 602 and 603 are on the ground floor in the "back" building (which some have said have the worst or no views, except of the "front" building);  604, 605, and 606 are on the top floor in back building;  607, 608, and 609 are on the ground floor in the front building;  and, 610, 611, and 612 are on the top floor of the front building (although winos2 said 610 was ground floor, so I must be missing some piece of information).
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their responses.  We have been thinking about trying to trade into Villa L'Auberge for several years and are really looking forward to our stay.  (FYI, we deposited one week at Marriott Newport Coast Villas with II in June 2015, requested L'Auberge at the same time, and received our confirmation into L'Auberge on Jan. 9 for a Feb. 21 - 28 stay.) :whoopie:



I think you're exactly right because I've stayed in the top floor of the back building also.

I always tell the manager that I'm in excellent physical shape and don't mind stairs and I usually end up with a nice view unit. 

You'll love it there and you get full usage of the hotel amenities as well.


----------



## winos2 (Jan 15, 2016)

*Additional Information*

Units 610, 611 and 612 are on level ground.  there is some parking in front of them.  They are the front units facing the ocean and the train.
  Behind them, up the hill is  Unit #604 second story--good location if the stairs don't wear you out and good views.  There is also parking in front of them.  I would like #604 except the stairs.  I believe  your unit will be up the hill. 

 The units below 610 are less desirable because they are closer to the trains.  

The hotel takes messages about the units but has little to do with the timeshares.  However, you must check in with them and then they will give you your key.  You also check out there.  We had additional charges.  I believe it was about $20.00 a day.

A manager from the timeshare was at the timeshare  when we arrived. She was checking up on the painter and adding fresh flowers to vases in the units.
She had received the message we had left requesting a level unit.


----------



## winos2 (Jan 15, 2016)

*Additional charges*

Our exchange was thru RCI, If you exchanged thru II you probably will not have additional charges.


----------



## presley (Jan 16, 2016)

PetePullen said:


> Now that enough people have posted about their Villa L'Auberge rooms in this and other posts (owners are obviously free to correct me if I'm wrong), it looks like 601, 602 and 603 are on the ground floor in the "back" building (which some have said have the worst or no views, except of the "front" building);  604, 605, and 606 are on the top floor in back building;  607, 608, and 609 are on the ground floor in the front building;  and, 610, 611, and 612 are on the top floor of the front building (although winos2 said 610 was ground floor, so I must be missing some piece of information).



Here is your correction from an owner. All rooms have ocean view. The front building has ground level units, 610, 611 and 612. The other rooms are downhill (lower on the cliff) and therefore downstairs. The building in the back put all their rooms up levels of stairs. This allows all of them to have excellent ocean views. Low level in the back building is really the second floor.. Since the highest level of the front building is on the ground floor, the lowest level in the back building is above the highest floor in the front building. 

Chances are high that you won't be able to request a room. All rooms are fixed units and fixed weeks. That means you'll get whatever was deposited into II, unless GPR decides to do something else (such as rent out the room and give you a different room that wasn't being used). 

I'm sure you'll love it, but the units are very small compared to normal one bedrooms. Since you gave up a 2 bedroom, I just wanted to give you a head's up about that. You'll be able to walk to the beach, many restaurants and shops, nice trails by the ocean, etc. The timeshare has nothing to offer other than the excellent view, but you get to use the hotel's stuff like the pool, tennis etc. The hotel is a block up the hill from the timeshare rooms. I've never used the pool/spa because of that. The hotel has a really large spa and a couple restaurants, lobby bar, outdoor bar to name a few things.


----------



## PetePullen (Jan 17, 2016)

presley said:


> Here is your correction from an owner. All rooms have ocean view. The front building has ground level units, 610, 611 and 612. The other rooms are downhill (lower on the cliff) and therefore downstairs. The building in the back put all their rooms up levels of stairs. This allows all of them to have excellent ocean views. Low level in the back building is really the second floor.. Since the highest level of the front building is on the ground floor, the lowest level in the back building is above the highest floor in the front building.
> 
> Chances are high that you won't be able to request a room. All rooms are fixed units and fixed weeks. That means you'll get whatever was deposited into II, unless GPR decides to do something else (such as rent out the room and give you a different room that wasn't being used).
> 
> I'm sure you'll love it, but the units are very small compared to normal one bedrooms. Since you gave up a 2 bedroom, I just wanted to give you a head's up about that. You'll be able to walk to the beach, many restaurants and shops, nice trails by the ocean, etc. The timeshare has nothing to offer other than the excellent view, but you get to use the hotel's stuff like the pool, tennis etc. The hotel is a block up the hill from the timeshare rooms. I've never used the pool/spa because of that. The hotel has a really large spa and a couple restaurants, lobby bar, outdoor bar to name a few things.



I knew an owner would set me straight.  Thanks for the explanation ... and for the caution on the small villas.  I had read that before and, in this case, it is just my wife and me, so we don't need one or two 2-bedroom villas like we get at Newport Coast when we have kids, grandkids, friends, etc. with us.  It should be perfect for a romantic getaway.  We are looking forward to the small resort, walks on the beach, and walks in Del Mar and the surrounding area.  (I know some people were not happy with the passing trains, but I'm not really worried about those, either.)

Thanks again to everyone for the responses and recommendations.


----------



## presley (Jan 17, 2016)

PetePullen said:


> It should be perfect for a romantic getaway.  We are looking forward to the small resort, walks on the beach, and walks in Del Mar and the surrounding area.  (I know some people were not happy with the passing trains, but I'm not really worried about those, either.)


It is perfect for what you want and exactly why I ended up buying there. There is so much to do right there within a couple blocks. Dinner on the patio at the hotel during sunset is great, if it isn't too cold. We eat on the balcony of our room most of the time since the view is so amazing.

I'm a weirdo who loves the trains. I wave to them when they go by when I am on the balcony. I know the trains bother a lot of people, but to me, it's part of the whole experience. 

Have a great time!


----------



## skimble (Jan 21, 2016)

This is a beautiful resort in a spectacular location.  The resort has nice tennis courts and great aesthetic gardens.  It's a totally posh area-- dress nice.


----------

